# Closed the shop.



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I have closed my repair shop and need to get rid of my inventory. I don't have a complete list or prices. I would like to get someone to make me an offer on everything. Inventory is mostly Mercury/Mercruiser parts. Couple of props, lubes and additives. Can meet at the shop to take a look. Serious buyers only. 850-582-9716 or email [email protected]


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Bill! You were always an honest man who looked out for your customers.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Appreciated. After 14 yrs it was time to do something else.


----------

